# Received my new USB microscope toy today..



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

It's pretty cool. About what I expected for the cheapo price of 20 bucks.

It's OK at the lower magnifications but it looses a lot as it gets to 400x. You can see in the attached photos how it blurs as the zoom increases.

It's a little hard to focus since the focus knob is on the unit itself and the unit is very sensitive to any movement. It would be nice if the software had a focus feature. The app that came with it is pretty lame but it allows capture of still shots and video so I guess that's about all it needs to do.

I'll do some experimenting later and post the results. 

View attachment Still0003.jpg


View attachment Still0005.jpg


View attachment Still0006.jpg


View attachment Still0009.jpg


----------



## Locked (May 29, 2014)

Pretty cool...


----------



## sawhse (May 29, 2014)

Nice. :aok:


----------



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

Couple more neat shots. A seed. Duh. LOL And a calyx all coated with tiny trics. 

View attachment Still0015.jpg


View attachment Still0017.jpg


View attachment Still0018.jpg


----------

